# WesternMN's Mushroom Pics



## WesternMN

I'm new to the board but not new to the mushroom world. I've been studying and hunting mushrooms for a long time and so thought I'd share some of the cool mushroom photos that I've taken over the years.

A Very Pretty Black Trumpet



The Very Elusive Craterellus (Foetidus I Believe), A Black Chanterelle!




A Nice Pile of Black Trumpets


Black Trumpets Are Hard To Spot!


Craterellus Species


Trumpets Hiding In Poison Ivy





Russulas in Alaska


More To Come...


----------



## WesternMN

Boletus And Leccinum


Leccinum Insigne


Amanita Muscaria Var. Alaska Emerging


Hail To The King! Bolete


The King Emerging



Leccinum Scabrum (Birch Bolete)


Sand Amanita on Cow Poop



Gymnopilus Palmicola (I believe)


More To Come...


----------



## parrothead

Boy you know your stuff. Thanks for posting


----------



## buckthornman

Very nice! Bucky


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

way cool, nice bug free kings.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Awesome pics


----------



## btetzl50

Very cool finds, I'd love to find my first black trumpet... I'd settle for morels at the moment though.


----------



## morelmaniacmn

I've dreamed of finding black trumpets! What type of environment do you target? Thanks


----------



## WesternMN

morelmaniacmn said:


> I've dreamed of finding black trumpets! What type of environment do you target? Thanks


I find them in the same place as chanterelles in midsummer. They're probably more common than most people think, they are just usually extremely hard to see.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

I have not found any myself. Heard they are great in a cream sauce also.


----------



## morelmaniacmn

WesternMN, when do you harvest trumpets? Early with morels or later?


----------



## WesternMN

morelmaniacmn said:


> WesternMN, when do you harvest trumpets? Early with morels or later?


Later, much later. I've only found them in the hottest part of the summer when the moisture is right. Lots of mosquitos. In the same places that I find chanterelles, mixed deciduous woodland. They seem to be pretty common but they're extremely hard to spot. I've found them in grassy openings, parks and deep in the woods. Seems like the deeper and darker woods grow them larger and thicker while the ones found in grassy, sunny areas are generally smaller and thinner.


----------



## elmgirl

@WesternMN what do you do with black trumpets? i have always been told that they are poisonous, however i find TONS of them here in indiana


----------



## elmgirl

@WesternMN nevermind i dont know what i was thinking im exhausted from long day in woods i was thinking devils cup the pic of the one in poison ivy resembles those


----------



## twisted minds

elmgirl said:


> @WesternMN nevermind i dont know what i was thinking im exhausted from long day in woods i was thinking devils cup the pic of the one in poison ivy resembles those


Actually, @elmgirl, if you are referring to "devils urn", they aren't poisonous despite their name, just very tough and leathery and not very flavorful. Black trumpets are a summer mushroom and don't have a poisonous look-alike. That being said, anyone should always consult an expert before consuming any mushroom they are not positive of identification.


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Where do Kings grow in Minnesota? I heard they start around July


----------

